# Aquascape Inspiration.



## Francis Xavier

Hmm, difficult question to answer for me. I don't draw inspiration directly from other aquascapes or landscapes. Whenever I've tried to emulate a landscape it's usually ended in abysmal failure. Most of my inspiration comes primarily from my state of mind, and the reflections of my subconscious, with perhaps secondary influence from other works that I thought was nifty usage of plants, etc that may be in the back of my head. 

But basically for me it involves evaluating the materials I have on hand and creating something that reflects what the materials are 'insisting' on themselves, for example what plants best bring out the attributes of what stone from growth patterns, shape, etc, and an overall "feeling" or impression I'm aiming for in my head. Which is mostly why I just call it X style!


----------



## Chad

I just got finished setting up a 75 gal. I guess I kind of used this as inspiration.


----------



## Dollface

Francis Xavier said:


> Hmm, difficult question to answer for me. I don't draw inspiration directly from other aquascapes or landscapes. Whenever I've tried to emulate a landscape it's usually ended in abysmal failure. Most of my inspiration comes primarily from my state of mind, and the reflections of my subconscious, with perhaps secondary influence from other works that I thought was nifty usage of plants, etc that may be in the back of my head.
> 
> But basically for me it involves evaluating the materials I have on hand and creating something that reflects what the materials are 'insisting' on themselves, for example what plants best bring out the attributes of what stone from growth patterns, shape, etc, and an overall "feeling" or impression I'm aiming for in my head. Which is mostly why I just call it X style!


I find it's nearly impossible to draw inspiration for iwagumis from nature, it mostly comes down to working with the rocks that you have, arranging them in the most pleasing way until it looks/feels 'Right'. But that might just be me. 

People could probably discuss the theories behind iwagumis for hours, but that's not the point of this thread, the point is pics or gtfo! :hihi:


----------



## bsmith

I have never purchased a tank and planned a scape. I usually know what I want in it and just start messing with it. 

I see people journals with 15 pages of the tank with no water in it, just DW. Thats great, im just too impatient.


----------



## CL

bsmith said:


> I see people journals with 15 pages of the tank with no water in it, just DW. Thats great, im just too impatient.


Those people really get on my nerves.

I'll have to find some of my inspiration pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Centromochlus

One of my all-time favorite tanks:


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix

That discus tank is epic. Though I think anyone's tank would look that good with discus that sexy

Here are some of my recent favorites:

I forget who this tank belonged to, but it was on another forum and he was from another country :eek5:









Speedie's 40 Breeder... Probably my favorite tank on this forum from the scape, to the fish and plant selection
fepic

Jinsei888's 40 gallon..









Anything similar to Amano's natural style









Just realized how different these styles are, but definitely LOVE these tanks


----------



## PacMan

CL said:


> Those people really get on my nerves.
> 
> I'll have to find some of my inspiration pics. :thumbsup:


lol, nice. i really like _HoustonFishFanatic _10G "Spring Colors", that tank is just WOW. i love it..for a 10g geez.
:drool:


----------



## crimsonbull57

Dollface said:


> You know you're in trouble when you look at that picture and the first thing you notice is the neat driftwood, and not the erupting volcano. :icon_lol:


Darn it, your right. I didn't notice that the first time. 
Well anyway here are a couple of my favorite tanks:


























































































**the last 2 aren't really aquariums but are still awesome inspirations!


----------



## nismo tetra

.


----------

